# Wanted setting lever EB 1344



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

After a setting lever for an EB cal 1344 if anyone has one or a broken complete movement . Have tried Cousins but they don't list them unfortunately , have sent a couple of emails to vintage parts suppliers but trying here to .

Many thanks Andy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll have a look Andy and see if I can find you one, leave it with me


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Roy said:


> I'll have a look Andy and see if I can find you one, leave it with me


 Excellent thanks Roy :thumbsup:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

All sorted Roy thanks very much


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Great Andy :thumbsup: Could not find one yesterday,m glad you did


----------

